# wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit



## dra3g (May 8, 2008)

cant seem to find a write up...
is the stock amp by the 6cd changer? can i just run the 2nd amp off that?


----------



## dra3g (May 8, 2008)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (dra3g)*

come on guys - anyone done this?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (dra3g)*

I think the bose amp is over on the passenger side back there
but I personally think that my Alpine deck sounds pretty good
using the oem Bose amp and OEM speakers. All I swapped out
was the deck and added an ipod dock, I don't miss having a sub
pounding away. ..... but when I take out my GTI that has a amps
and a 10" sub it POUNDS.... but in the TT I'd rather have it as OEM
as possible since it sounds pretty good.


----------



## PTJettaDriver (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (dra3g)*

I am currently in the process of wiring a Kenwood amp to the Bose Head Unit. Have not completed the job yet, but am also looking for any write-ups.
The Bose amp is on the passenger side behind the rear panel. There are 8 clips that you need to pull out to remove the panel. This is after you remove the back seats and the seat-back pin.
I will be putting a line convertor so I can get RCA outputs to go to the amp. I know to splice into the rear speaker wires (both left and right) before the Bose amp. 
I have already ran my power cable from the battery to the rear of the car, the RCA cables are ready to go. The only two things left for me to determine is where to hook up the remote power to the amp (normally a blue wire) and whether I will need to use the brown ground wire on my line convertor.


_Modified by PTJettaDriver at 11:27 PM 6/22/2008_


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (PTJettaDriver)*

If you are looking to be running like a 2 channel for subs off your bose deck all you have to do is purchase a high level input adapter. What that does is it pulls a signal off the rear channel which then converts into a little box that has rca plug in's coming out. As far as wiring power and ground it's just like any other and remote wire you just wire into the deck's power. If you just want to make it easy on your self you could just take it down to your local audio shop and they will know what to do. It shouldn't be any more than like 50 to get everything and get it done







. That is if you run your own power and everything before hand. Hope this kinda helps


----------



## dra3g (May 8, 2008)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (Corradokid135)*

i was thinking I would need to swap in a new hu so i could get individual control of the subs but from what im hearing this should actually sound pretty good...(i have 2 JL 12" W3).


----------



## dra3g (May 8, 2008)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (dra3g)*

PTJettaDriver: can you explain where you spliced the two rca cables coming from the new amp into the stock system?


----------



## PTJettaDriver (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (dra3g)*

Have not got to that point yet. I have the passenger rear panel off and tonight hope to remove the Bose amp and look at the wiring (it is in one large black bundle right now).
I plan on splicing into the rear speaker wires (from the HU, before the Bose amp). The converter I bought has the input for those 4 wires and the output is the RCA. 
I will take a picture once I get to that point. Maybe until the end of the week before I finish the job.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (dra3g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dra3g* »_ i was thinking I would need to swap in a new hu so i could get individual control of the subs but from what im hearing this should actually sound pretty good...(i have 2 JL 12" W3). 

My sounds great running off the factory deck. All i'm running is 2 kicker comp 8's and it's very loud and clean.


----------



## PTJettaDriver (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (Corradokid135)*

I just found a DIY link from the UK. It may be helpful, but remember the poster is talking about a right hand drive TT. http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/subwoofer/subwoofer.htm


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

RCA CONVERTER FROM STOCK AMPLIFIER LOCATED BENEATH FIRST AID KIT.
Sounds great with no lag and least amount of tampering with wiring.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (nasTTy)*

^^ for a sub?


----------



## PTJettaDriver (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (PTJettaDriver)*

I have finished my install of an after-market amplifier and sub on my TT. The basics: I have a 2003 TT Coupe with the Bose Concert radio. The subwoofer I used was a 10" Infinity in a small sub-box (approximately .6 cubic feet). I purchased a line converter to get my RCA outputs.
Following the Bentley Manual, I spliced into the bundle of wires that are connected to the Bose amplifier. For the left rear speaker, splice into the green/red and the blue/grey wires. For the right rear speaker, splice into the green/blue and the blue/green wires (the difference is obvious when you see the wires). For the switch-on cable to the aftermarket amp, splice into the black wire. The line converter I purchased also had ground wires, so I connected them to the floor pan on an existing bolt.
I ran the main power cable to the amp directly from the battery thru a 100 amp fuse and connected the ground wire to a bolt that was used for the rear seats.
You will have to play around with the 'gain' adjustments on both the line converter and the aftermarket amp to get the Bass sound that you prefer. 
The improved bass response from my set-up was significant, so I reset the radio back to a default setting, using my VAG-COM. The 'soft' code for Bose Concert is 04202.
Here is a picture of the Bose amp. 








Here is my new setup after installation:










_Modified by PTJettaDriver at 12:22 AM 7-10-2008_


----------



## nycevw (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (dra3g)*

I've been meaning to hook up a basslink to my bose but never got around to do it. Hopefully I'll have some time next week. I've research the process and found a great write-up on the procedure. 
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/subwoofer/subwoofer.htm
The main site also have a bunch of useful info on the bose amp and a bunch of helpful topic on the tt in general. 
http://www.wak-tt.com/links/links.htm

If you you complete the task let me know how it works out.


----------



## hunterln (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (nycevw)*

i was told by a few people that a hi lo converter is not necessary, and that you can just splice rca's directly into the speaker wires before the factory amp....
Can anyone confirm this? I dont want to find out what works the hard way by doing it then having to redo the whole thing.


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (hunterln)*

i heard it was the other way around...I heard that you can take the wire leads coming from the output of the bose amp to the line in on your amp. The rationale was that the signal coming from the output was close to 2v. I hear taping the input would not put out a strong enough signal. I'm in the process of doing the same thing, but I have to JL amps and it wont matter bc it will take high and low level all the same without an adapter because it adjusts the input automatically with the circuitry. You can find this info after a laborsome search on audiworld


----------



## hunterln (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (joes280)*

I think if you take the output wires from the stock amp you will be using a signal that has been tweaked by the stock amp, which is equalizing and adjusting the signal to get the best sound from stock bose system.
Here is info I got from others who have attempted sub and amp install in a with bose system:
What the High-low converter does is take an amplified signal and makes it a low level signal (not amplified).
For a vehicle which does not have an amp or stereo with RCA outputs, there is typically no low level connection which an amplifier requires as an input. For systems like this you need to take a high level signal (speaker connection) and make it a low level signal with a converter.
In our case, there IS a low level signal available - it is the input of the stock amp. So instead of using the converter to get a low level from a high level, we can just use the existing low level output. The stock amp does not receive this low level in the form of an RCA connection - because it is integrated into the harness from the head unit. However, all aftermarket amps require it in RCA form. Because of this, you need to put RCA connections on those low level lines.


----------



## hunterln (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: wirinig amp/subs to bose headunit (joes280)*

by the way, I alos happen to be installing a JL amp which has the selectable Input level switch (hi or Lo)....good thing


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

The WAK-TT link shows that he plugged into the back of the head unit to get this. I imagine this makes more sense and it easier because your not splicing into a harness to get the signal. We also have a Mk4 Golf with the non-Monsoon unit and there is a harness plug from Blaupunkt that I bought, and it plugs right into the back of the deck and provides two RCA females connectors. It works perfect. The WAK-TT guy basically made the connector himself, so I am wondering if the MK4 style onw I bought will plug right into the back of the TT deck...
The adapter our Mk4 has is a Blaupunkt 4 Channel Preamp Output Adapter* P/N: F00E500014 .
This is an old link, but it makes mention to a TT owner taking the Blaupunkt adapter apart and inserting the pins into the blank holes on the factory adapter already in the back of our TT deck....

_Quote »_The Blaupunkt adapter works with this head unit. Here is a place to find it in action with the Audi equivalent to the above head unit:
http://www.exelaris.com/ttaudi....html 
Note: the front of the receiver looks a bit different, but the connections at the back are identical. Note also, the owner of the above-mentioned TT chose to remove the pins & wires from the Blaupunkt's connector shell so that he could insert them into the existing connector shell, but the principle is still there


Sean


_Modified by EuroStyle at 9:33 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Somehow I deleted part of my post above, but here is a picture of the Blaupunkt adapter...








And another version of the Blaupunkt adapter...

http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html

And another cool site that does a higher quality line adapter....
http://www.davidnavone.com/
I plan on trying to get another Blaupunkt adapter, pulling the pinned wires out and adding them into the TT one....clean sounds and no splicing....

Sean


----------

